# Khảo sát dự án và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho Hội trường giá tốt nhất HCM



## truchailongvan (3/3/21)

*CUNG CẤP - LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO HỘI TRƯỜNG GIÁ RẺ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP
*
Trong tất cả các dòng máy lạnh thì máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió là sản phẩm phù hợp và đáp ứng được các tiêu chí sau:
- Lắp đặt cho không gian rộng.
- Công suất lớn, khả năng làm lạnh nhanh
- Thiết kế để lắp đặt âm vào trần nhà, đảm bảo thẩm mỹ và sang trọng.
Thời điểm hiện tại, chi phí lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho hội trường khá cao nhưng đổi lại bạn có thể bảo đảm toàn vẹn sức khỏe của người dùng, tạo được nét thẩm mỹ riêng cho không gian, khẳng định được giá trị và đẳng cấp của chủ đầu tư ngày nay.

**Tham khảo thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*







*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO HỘI TRƯỜNG CÓ NÊN KHÔNG?*

*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường vì sao nên lựa chọn?*

*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* là hệ thống thổi gián tiếp qua ống gió mềm và cứng, cho nên hơi lạnh tỏa ra rất nhẹ nhàng, và điều này đảm bảo rất tốt cho sức khỏe của người dùng, tránh đi tình trạng viêm xoang, viêm mũi dị ứng khi sử dụng các máy lạnh thổi trực tiếp khác.
Mặt nạ thổi gió được thiết kế riêng theo sở thích của người dùng, tạo được sự khác biệt và độc đáo cho hội trường của bạn, tạo được sự đẳng cấp và vị thế riêng của bạn.
Bên cạnh đó bạn có thể tự do đặt các miệng gió tại các nơi mà bạn nghĩ là cần làm mát nhiều nhất mà không bị cố định như các loại máy thổi trực tiếp khác.
Khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ, ít xảy ra hư hỏng và tránh được tình trạng nhỏ nước không đáng có làm ảnh hưởng đến độ làm mát của hội trường
Có khả năng lọc gió rất tốt và khiến cho không gian trở nên tươi mát.

*Mặt hạn chế của việc lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường.*

Thường phải được lên kế hoạch và bắt đầu lắp đặt ngay khi phần thô vừa hoàn thành xong.
Có ít thương hiệu để lựa chọn.
Xét riêng về giá sản phẩm, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió có giá rẻ hơn so với máy lạnh âm trần cassette và máy lạnh tủ đứng, tuy nhiên, về tổng thể cả công trình thì chi phí đầu tư là khá cao.






*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO HỘI TRƯỜNG NÊN SỬ DỤNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*
Khác với những sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette hay máy lạnh tủ đứng sẽ có nhiều sự lựa chọn giữa các thương hiệu chất lượng, tầm trung hay giá rẻ với nhau. Nhưng *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* thì khác, không phải hãng nào cũng có dòng máy này, một thương hiệu lớn như LG cũng không cung cấp âm trần nối ống gió thì bạn có thể hình dung được đây là một sản phẩm yêu cầu kĩ thuật như thế nào.

Hiện nay, thị trường cung cấp chủ yếu 4 dòng sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió tốt nhất*, *được nhiều chủ đầu tư quan tâm và sử dụng, Hải Long Vân sẽ giúp bạn sắp xếp chất lượng của 4 thương hiệu theo thứ tự từ để bạn dễ hình dung và tiện cho việc tìm hiểu nhé!
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Trane 1.0hp – 24hp: 13.000.000đ – 132.300.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin 1.0hp – 20hp: 13.000.000đ – 132.300.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Mitsubishi Heavy 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 20.200.000đ – 58.900.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech 2.5hp – 32hp: 21.500.000đ – 194.000.000đ













*LỜI KẾT.*

Khi bạn có nhu cầu lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho hội trường tại Hồ Chí Minh hay các tỉnh lân cận, bạn đều có thể liên hệ với Chúng tôi. Tùy khu vực, chúng tôi có thể hỗ trợ cả chi phí giao hàng cho bạn.
Hotline Công ty điện lạnh Hải Long Vân: 0909787022.
Chúng tôi đảm bảo hàng chính hãng 100% và đội ngũ kỹ thuật có trình độ tay nghề cao nên hy vọng Quý khách hàng có thể tin tưởng và đồng hành cùng chúng tôi trong nhiều dự án sắp tới nhé.

Link bài viết: *Liệu lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường có là phung phí?*


----------

